# Ecran d'accueil



## 123456x (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demandais s'il était pas possible de paramétrer un peu l'écran d'accueil de Mac OS X (celui où on donne son mdp).
En fait je voudrais paramétrer la trackpad (sensibilité, le clic en tapant...) ou encore l'image de fond.

Où sont donc stockés tous ces paramètres?

Merci

++


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (23 Mars 2009)

Salut,
je pense que tu peux changer l'image de fond avec superdocker


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Ou ça.


----------

